# New Tank Questions (Plant related)



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a new 29G tank. I plan on using a peat/sand/gravel substrate and adding plants. So far there is nothing in the tank. (Well, there is water, we are testing the DIY filter, and that water will be drained out.)

I Have:

A nice looking piece of driftwood (thread:here)

I have 2 24" 24W 6500K T5ho Lamps (Purchased at the hydroponics store for $28 each, they also have replacement bulbs for $7)

Last things I need to purchase are a heater and a test kit.

*What kind of plants to you recommend?* I can go less/more light. Prefer lower tech, but would like a lot of plants. 

I have not decided on the fish yet. I would like a school of tiny fish and maybe 1 or 2 larger fish and possibly some some shrimp. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wisteria grows like mad even under not so perfect conditions. Anacharis grows very tall to the light. Hornwort grows floating and it grows pretty fast too. Amazon swords grow slow, but they're tough. Java fern grows very good on driftwood and so does anubias. These plants are very easy to grow. I would start with these and then get harder plants later.


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks! Bad news though, I can't have the Anacharis in Wisconsin. I had some a long time ago when I lived in FL in my betta bowl floating around and I really liked it. Of course that was before I was educated on the proper care of betta.

I found a list of 'invasive species' for Wisconsin. It includes all plant/animal/fish/invert species.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

We have the same anacharis ban here in alabama. Yet pond stores do sell the less invasive form.

I also use vals and agree wisteria with that light would be good.

I also use some slower growing plants like small potted crypts, and swords. Plus an amazon sword centerpiece.

I also plant the plants before adding water. It makes for a much clearer tank. To the point where if I were you I would drain the tank and save the water down to the substrate. the plant the plants and refill the tank with the water poured over a saucer.

my .02


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I only have water in the tank, no substrate or anything. We are just testing the DIY filter for leaks and such. I will probably ditch this water anyway because it probably has residue from the shop like sawdust, PVC dust, etc. 

I plan on using your method of planting  I just need to get my hood built with the lights. Then I'll take a look to see what the local LFS has to offer for plants. I went to one that had a jungle in their planted tank, couldn't tell what was in there. There are the chain type stores, but the one has sad looking plants and the other has a poor selection. However, petco seemed to have something interesting: they had aquatic plants in plastic tubes for sale. I'll have to take a picture and maybe purchase one. They all were very healthy and 'clean' looking.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

FWIW, if you didn't want to empty the tank you could just dump a bag, to a bag and a half, of eco-complete in there. It will probably be cheaper and since the other stuff doesn't come in small quantities you won't be left with a bunch of bags of stuff leftover. Eco will dump right in, no rinsing, no mess, no nothing.

I would not choose an Amazon Sword. I would choose something like a Kleiner Bar Sword or one of the ones that don't get so large. An Amazon can take over a 29g fairly fast and with that light, it won't waste time. Here is a pic of what mine currently looks like and only took about 11 months to get there:



Although very pretty, it is somewhat of a nusiance and has made it to where the tank would not even house some fish like Angels due to the crowding of space. It also shades any plant below it so careful consideration has to come when considering neighboring plants or they may not get enough light. My 29g is equipped with pressurized CO2, but Swords don't magically grow like some plants will with CO2. A Kleiner Bar will take years to get to any sort of point where size may be an issue and may never actually get to that point. Wisteria will grow like crazy with that much light also and can also cause the issue I mention about crowding, depending on the fish you want to get. There really is such a thing as too much plants for some species, or more correctly maybe, a larger tank may be needed other than the minimum if heavily planted. This tank also has eco-complete as the substrate.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

enola said:


> I only have water in the tank, no substrate or anything. We are just testing the DIY filter for leaks and such. I will probably ditch this water anyway because it probably has residue from the shop like sawdust, PVC dust, etc.
> 
> I plan on using your method of planting  I just need to get my hood built with the lights. Then I'll take a look to see what the local LFS has to offer for plants. I went to one that had a jungle in their planted tank, couldn't tell what was in there. There are the chain type stores, but the one has sad looking plants and the other has a poor selection. However, petco seemed to have something interesting: they had aquatic plants in plastic tubes for sale. I'll have to take a picture and maybe purchase one. They all were very healthy and 'clean' looking.


I liked petsmart because they used to have a 3 tier large square tank with many plants. But now they have switched to the plants in the tubes which I don't like.

I would be sure to check if the plants are true aquatic plants and would much rather go with a LFS that has plants in tank with the fish. Or even pay the extra for shipping and order from Aquariumplants.com instead.

but keep us posted. Will be interested to see how it works for ya.

my .02


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> We have the same anacharis ban here in alabama. Yet pond stores do sell if less invasive form.


I found that one LFS does carry the Anacharis but they have it labeled as Anacharis (narrow leaf) is that the less invasive species?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

enola said:


> I found that one LFS does carry the Anacharis but they have it labeled as Anacharis (narrow leaf) is that the less invasive species?


To me all anacharis are "narrow leaf".

As long as it still looks like anacharis and grows fast it will probably do just fine.

But I have heard there are two different kinds so perhaps others more knowleable then me can help.


my .02


----------

